# Experiment - Results of Testing Ammo Boxes



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

probably one of the more stupid things I've seen done lately - how not to conduct a test ....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I use steel....ONLY steel....I had wondered about the cheap garbage Harbor Freight junk but never tried it. I saw a video a few years ago about a family that found a fallout shelter in their back yard and there was a large WW2 ammo cans floating in several feet of water....way more rusty than these cans were! The stuff inside was like new. Enough test for me!

Wisconsin family discovers fully-stocked fallout shelter in their back yard 50 years after it was installed at the height of the Cold War | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not storing any of my ammo in the pool.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

why not just put a bricks and some change in ammo box and do the same test. Really dumb to waste all that ammo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks @Illini Warrior. I am showing this to my wife after she complained loud and long about the 30 fifty cal ammo cans I bought. I am going to buy a bunch more.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I wouldn't expect either to hold out water


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> I wouldn't expect either to hold out water


 Be just my luck I would need them in the middle of winter and they would be under two feet of ice


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Since I'm not a scuba diver, . . . me and my ammo stays above the surface of the water.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

